# African Grey Wingspan



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I am wondering what the wing span of an African Grey is? I know they need a cage that can allow them to stretch their wings as a minimum size. I am looking into getting one soon and I have been told that a few cages in the local pet shops would be suitable but I want to make sure that they are not telling me that just to get a sale.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

i wouldnt buy a cage from a pet shop, look around on the internet, make sure you big the biggest you can accomodate and afford, something like this is perfect, i used to keep mine in one similar.

Becks Bird Barn >>> Parrot Toys, Parrot Cages, Baby Birds, Pet Supplies, Reptile Supplies


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Get a good quality Montana cage as big as you have the room for  I would guess my greys wing span is about 2 foot maybe bigger but the cage needs to be about twice that for them to move easily I think! I want to get my grey a bigger cage when we move but she is a wuss with new things!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Get a good quality Montana cage as big as you have the room for  I would guess my greys wing span is about 2 foot maybe bigger but the cage needs to be about twice that for them to move easily I think! I want to get my grey a bigger cage when we move but she is a wuss with new things!


Lol Rills is totally paranoid about *anything* new- he tends to leave new toys for a few days till he gets used to them.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am living in Portugal just now so it might end up being quite dear for delivery of such a large heavy item so might just have to get one from a shop here but they have some good sized ones.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If I put something new in Sam's cage she goes absolutely mad, screams her head off and tries to escape! its a pain getting her to accept new toys lol dread to think what a new cage would do to her which is why I am holding off at the moment!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

russm said:


> Thanks guys. I am living in Portugal just now so it might end up being quite dear for delivery of such a large heavy item so might just have to get one from a shop here but they have some good sized ones.


I ordered all my Montana cages online (they are based in Germany but in the UK they have distributors, they probably do in Portugal too) and I think I have only paid delivery once, and it was only a small amount, so you never know you might be able to find some!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I ordered all my Montana cages online (they are based in Germany but in the UK they have distributors, they probably do in Portugal too) and I think I have only paid delivery once, and it was only a small amount, so you never know you might be able to find some!


Thanks for that. I shall look into it and see what they say about delivery charges.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> If I put something new in Sam's cage she goes absolutely mad, screams her head off and tries to escape! its a pain getting her to accept new toys lol dread to think what a new cage would do to her which is why I am holding off at the moment!


Many Greys are phobic of new things. You should place any new toys on a surface near the cage for a day or two, then over a period of days move the toy closer & closer to the cage, until you hang it outside the cage, then again afer a couple of days move it inside the cage. The Grey has time to get used to teh sight of the new toy this way, & knows its not a threat.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Many Greys are phobic of new things. You should place any new toys on a surface near the cage for a day or two, then over a period of days move the toy closer & closer to the cage, until you hang it outside the cage, then again afer a couple of days move it inside the cage. The Grey has time to get used to teh sight of the new toy this way, & knows its not a threat.


Yes I know, it doesn't matter where you put new things with Sam, if she can see it she freaks out, so she gets new things that are similar to the old ones and she doesn't freak


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Contradicting myself, Rilla absolutely loves the cheap plastic cat toys (from Poundland etc); I guess they are small enough not to scare him, unlike the proper hanging parrot ones. He takes great pleasure in reducing them to fragments. :lol2:


----------

